# Southwest Chief L.A.-Chicago trip report



## rms492 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello all, I just got back from riding the Southwest Chief #4, L.A. to Chicago, and I had a great time!

We left Los Angeles Union Station on Wed. September 1. I went with my brother, and we were both in Car 0430, Bedroom D. It was a refurbished Superliner I, those with the newer faucets and wood paneling along the sides of the corridor. I love those, and I was hoping I would get that one. Interestingly, the next sleeper over was the old type with those horrible faucets that spray water all over you, I’m glad I didn’t get that.

Anyway, the consist was pretty usual, two P42’s, baggage, transition sleeper, two sleepers, diner, lounge, 2 coaches, 1 coach-baggage. The P42’s were not placed the usual elephant style, but rather front and backward, I was worried that if the first one failed, how would they turn around the second unit? Because I have heard so much news about engine failures, I prayed that all would go well, and it did!

Our sleeper attendant was Carl, he was pretty cool, but seems like he didn’t do much. Friendly, but I didn’t really see him much throughout the trip, but all went well. First night dinner was at 7:30, and had the delicious steak—is it just me, or does it seem like I got a big-size steak this time? It was huge and delicious and it really filled me up this time. We called Carl to make our beds at 9:30, and I stayed awake until about Daggett (east of Barstow). The Chief was doing 90mph through this section per my GPS, and interestingly I had asked here if the Chief still does 90, and it sure does! Also, along eastern Arizona, western New Mexico, and parts of northern Missouri is where my GPS indicated 90mph, so yes, the Chief has lots of 90mph running, and it was pretty smooth.

Next morning across Arizona, I had the railroad French toast, good. For lunch, I had the turkey sandwich, and for dinner had the lasagna pasta selection. (of course, I had desserts for all meals as permitted). Our waiters were Mike and Moses, both were efficient in doing there jobs. I also had a Bacardi as we were heading over Glorieta Pass, I forgot that the altitude intensifies the alcohol effect, woa, I only had one and that was good enough for me! Mel was the Lounge Car attendant, great guy, with a great attitude. I also bought one of the toiletries—a toothbrush with the absolute smallest Colgate toothpaste I had ever seen, I couldn’t resist having that as a souvenir! We also had another Bacardi at dinner time, although by this time (SE Colorado) we were much lower in elevation. During this night, was the rough track we have all been talking about and the reduced speeds of 60mph through western Kansas. Yes the track was rough, but no rougher than other tracks I have been over.

Next morning, a lot of people got on at Kansas City (for the coaches), and we were told this was a sold out train. Wish Amtrak would add another local Kansas City-Chicago train, or at least add one coach at Kansas City. For breakfast, wanted to go light this time, so had the continental breakfast…I needed some milk and yogurt (this is my normal breakfast anyway), plus the grapefruit was good, I needed nutrients to keep me in top shape! For lunch, we had the burger. By this time, we were running about 45 minutes late max, not bad, and we still got into Chicago at 3:35pm. To my surprise, on the next track over at CUS, was a F40 “cabbage” still in Phase III paint, wow, couldn’t believe it.

So overall, I had a great time, the A/C worked perfectly, toilets worked perfectly, no problems at all, in fact to my surprise, I don’t remember the HEP cutting out for any time at all during the trip, I was amazed. One thing I still can’t understand, is that every so often, a bad propane-gas type smell comes and goes, is that part of the sanitary system or something? And I also must remind people, that if you get a bedroom sleeper, remember that when you use the toilet in your bedroom, your neighbors can hear! Needless to say, I use the lower level public restrooms for more complicated matters, so keep that in mind please. Use the in-room toilet for simple matters, know what I mean? I guess my neighbor thought the walls are sound proof. Also, we were not ID’d or questioned or searched by security/police anywhere. Good, because I hate that, last time I got searched/questioned was when I took the Sunset Ltd. from NOL.

During our two days in Chicago, we packed a lot in. First night (Friday) went to the Adler Planetarium, but only enough to see the new show “Journey to the Stars.” We then took a bus, got off at Roosevelt Red Line station, and took the Red Line over to Chicago Ave. Had dinner at Gino’s East, after 45 minute wait. The deep dish pizza was good, but not as great as one would think it would be. (at least not for the wait, in my opinion). I mean it was good, but not “world class Oh my God you got to try it!” good. Then visited the John Hancock Tower, and took a cab back to our hotel—La Qunita Inn on Franklin Ave., great location, excellent hotel, free “real” continental breakfast.

Next day Saturday, took Metra from Millennium station down to 55th-56th-57th streets for the Museum of Sci. and Industry, fascinating place, so much to see, but we also wanted to do the Field Museum. Left about 1:00pm for the Field Museum, took a cab this time, in order to save time. Stayed at Field Museum until closing time. Walked to Buckingham Fountain, and up Michigan Ave. a bit, and enjoyed the sights. Ate at some outdoor small-café sandwich type place, and just took in all the action from there. Returned back to hotel, after a lot of walking.

Next day Sunday, the sad day comes. Took the Orange Line over to Midway, and took Southwest #1234 from MDW non-stop to Ontario, from take-off to touch down took 3:58, and the plane (B.737-700) was full but we left and arrived right on time. Not knowing how crowded MDW would be, we allowed plenty of time, but none was needed. Check-in and security took no more than 10 minutes total. We feared the worst because it was Labor Day Weekend.

My next trip is on the Zephyr mid-October, from Chicago to Emeryville. (Non-stop Jet Blue from Long Beach to Chicago will take care of getting me there). Then I will take the San Joaquin EMY to BFD, with bus transfer back to Los Angeles Union Station. Stay tuned for that report!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2010)

:hi: Glad you had a good trip! Every time Ive ridden the Chief the only complaint was the rough track in western Kansas,also like the 90mph running! :wub: I totally agree about the rehabbed Superliner Is versus the IIs also! In case you havent taken it the Ambus from Emeryville to Santa Barbara (via San Francisco)is an easy DAYtime trip, then you connect to a Surfliner for a trip down to LAX, the Big dome was on it when we rode in August, perhaps you could get lucky also! Also, if you have to fly (almost a four letter word!)SWA is the best way to go IMO!


----------



## hello (Sep 11, 2010)

Enjoyed your report, thank you!


----------



## caravanman (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for a great report, sounds like you packed activities into your time in Chicago.

I will certainly "stay tuned" for your next trip report!

Ed


----------



## uptheirons29 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome TR....i will take the exact same journey in just about 2 weeks time....good thing to hear your train got to Chicago pretty close on time, and that there is 90mph sections....sounds fun  . My first cross country rail trip....cant wait


----------

